# HELP! SAI/Secondary Air Injection System



## ryanjn (Mar 3, 2009)

Found this fault:
Address 01: Engine Labels: 078-907-551-AZA.lbl
Part No: 4Z7 907 551 AA
Component: 2.7L V6/5VT G 0010 
Coding: 07752
Shop #: WSC 78132 
WAUCD64B54N102061 AUZ7Z0D2611849
1 Fault Found:
17831 - Secondary Air Injection System; Bank 1: Insufficient Flow 
P1423 - 35-00 - - 
Readiness: 0000 1001
If I clear this fault, it does not return until a week or so, which leads me to wonder if maybe just the combi valve is gunked up and needs to be cleaned. I worry though, about any vac leaks.
Being new to this scene, can anyone clearly identify where this valve is on the 2.7T? The closest thing I have to a friendly VW/Audi shop around here is the dealer.. or should i say.. stealer.


----------

